# anyone know or use this knot??



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

cool knot :texasflag


----------



## BURTONboy (Feb 23, 2010)

c hook said:


> cool knot :texasflag


I use a shorter variation of that on my inshore setups. Never used a bobbin or the burn trick. Digging the burn trick, dont quite see the use in the bobbin. You can lay that knot out, wet it, and pull it tight without the bobbin. Ive never had it pull out on me and it goes through guides very well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*shorter variation*



BURTONboy said:


> I use a shorter variation of that on my inshore setups. Never used a bobbin or the burn trick. Digging the burn trick, dont quite see the use in the bobbin. You can lay that knot out, wet it, and pull it tight without the bobbin. Ive never had it pull out on me and it goes through guides very well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


is there an online video of your variation?? i'm going from 250yds of 80lb braid to 50yds of 40lb mono top shot then to 4-6ft 100lb mono leader. my primary concern is the sharpe edge of the mono cutting the braid during the fight. I like the burn deal, would eliminate this. I'd like to learn to test break-point of knots.:texasflag


----------



## BURTONboy (Feb 23, 2010)

c hook said:


> is there an online video of your variation?? i'm going from 250yds of 80lb braid to 50yds of 40lb mono top shot then to 4-6ft 100lb mono leader. my primary concern is the sharpe edge of the mono cutting the braid during the fight. I like the burn deal, would eliminate this. I'd like to learn to test break-point of knots.:texasflag


Albright is what I use. Not exactly the same since you double the leader back, but its still very small and have no problem casting it nor have I had any issues of it failing in any form or fashion. Been using it for years.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*??*



BURTONboy said:


> Albright is what I use. Not exactly the same since you double the leader back, but its still very small and have no problem casting it nor have I had any issues of it failing in any form or fashion. Been using it for years.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


definitely not the same, not close in size either. been using the FG/rizzuto. this one looks maybe better, the fact you can join lines with rod on one side and complete spool on other. for the fg hard to do with a complete spool. :texasflag


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*bobbin tool*

should be here today, looking forward to tying this knot. same size as the FG, maybe a hair thicker not sure. :texasflag


----------



## BURTONboy (Feb 23, 2010)

c hook said:


> should be here today, looking forward to tying this knot. same size as the FG, maybe a hair thicker not sure. :texasflag


When it comes in, tie one up and tie a few other knots next to it for size comparison. Im really curious how much better this knot will be for inshore fishing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*compare*

i'll tie the alberto knot and will post up next to FG/Rizzuto. i use micro guides on my trout rods, so the FG really works well.

i got my tool and PB Bobbin knot is really tough to tie, but will get there with time and coaching. sent you a PM:texasflag


----------

